# cutting against vinyl cove base



## painterchuck (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a new job requiring cutting miles (a lot) of light colored paint against a dark vinyl cove base. I really don't want to get the tape out. I have found it does not work well anyway. If *any* paint gets on the base it looks terrible. Does anyone have a magic trick for this or do I just need to suck it up and get busy? I appreciate any advice.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

painterchuck said:


> suck it up and get busy


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> :yes::yes::yes:


:thumbsup:

I think thats why its called work.

plus, tape does work, if applied right with the right kind of tape.

I guess an alternative would be to rip it off and put down new when youre done. you may have to skim coat where it took off wallboard first...


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

I just keep a wet rag with me and wipe it as i go even if there is 1/16" of paint on the top of it it's not really noticeable.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm guessing its a repaint if the vinyl base is already up? If your repainting the walls a very similiar color i usually run the tape a 1/16" or so up on the wall itself. Dont tape to the top edge of the base, it'll bleed everytime. If it a color change or new drywall, um just get to cuttin


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

IL_Painter said:


> I just keep a wet rag with me and wipe it as i go even if there is 1/16" of paint on the top of it it's not really noticeable.


Don't cut your thumbnail until your done.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I tape it real slow, careful, and meticulously (thanks spellcheck), then roll down onto the tape. Not much cutting in left to do.


----------



## painterchuck (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes it is a first time repaint so any mess is my mess. I have about 1,600LF of base cutting to do so thanks for any advice to help make my life easier!


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

When painting over vinyl cove base taping is required. Any bleed through is handled by a rag, fingernail and alcohol.


----------



## Michigan11 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah cutting in vinyl cove is an art itself. A very miniscual fraction of paint will need to touch the vinyl itself as a cutting line. The vinyl almost draws the paint in like a suction. Get an acceptable starting line, that looks straight and good enough, or uniform. It's the second coat always that finishes it off. Just my opinion and how I do it. Good luck.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm with different Strokes on this one. If the walls are the same, or similar color, I will come up the wall ever so slightly with the tape. Taping goes really quick whether you're using one or two inch blue tape. I always set the tape with a swipe of my nicely worn in three inch broad knife. For walls only, I'll kick a roll of 16 inch paper down along the floor, and butted up against the cove base. Tack, and away I go!


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

vinyl base molding is one of the only places I ever use tape. Tape it secure and at the edge(base only). Cut and roll out the walls. Let it dry. Return and brush up to the tape and on the tape to get good coverage.. If you remove the tap as you brush, it won't bleed thru. Always done it that way and never had a problem. Even cheap masking tape will work with this technique. Let any tape sit and you're cooked. Waste of money with all the fancy tape on a job like that one. gl, pd


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

1 1/2" Colonial (brown) masking tape, rag, drybrushish cut in.
Did a hospital once, not fun.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Some cove base has a flat area on the top and some of the older ones have a rounded area on the top. If it is rounded I would just cut it in, if it is flat you just use 20/20 yellow and it will work fine too.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Hire a pro? :blink:


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

like others I usually just cut it in, did have a bigger project and the wals had to be textured so it payed(big time) to remove and put up new.
steve


----------

